# Hardest Rap Line



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok so whats the hardest line, bar, phrase, or whatever, you ever heard in a hip hop song.You know the ones that go thru your head all day. Doesn't matter who said it. or what type of rap. By the way the line could be funny, thoughtful, stupid, gansta just make sure its raw. 
heres one for ya:

I Jerk off into books and give life to words
sticking concepts together you never heard
Immortal Technique - Positive Balance

My only fear of death is reincarnation
Tupac - Balled of a dead souljha


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 15, 2008)

Nas - Illmatic - NY state of mind 
I never sleep cause sleep is the cousin of death


----------



## GrowTech (Aug 15, 2008)

_Don&#8217;t stop believing. Hang on to that feeling

Journey
_


----------



## Njsurf14 (Aug 15, 2008)

Yo Check it
Yo I got Slugs fo Snitchs 
No Love fo Bitchs 
Puting Thugs into ditches when my Trigger finger Itches 

All threw High School
I had Braids and kept mad blades 
Stabing teachers to Death that gave me bad grades 

RIP Big L


----------



## Njsurf14 (Aug 15, 2008)

No but seriously the Hardest most fucked up rapers are immoral Technique, Dancing with the devil ... when ever i listen to that whole song i get goose bumps


----------



## Chiceh (Aug 15, 2008)

Pick it
Pack it
Fire it up, come along
And take a hit from the bong
Put the blunt down
Just for a second
Don't get me wrong
It's not a new method
Inhale
Exhale


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Aug 15, 2008)

I'm a Joker I'm a Smoker I'm a midnight toker...... -Steve miller Band-


----------



## Njsurf14 (Aug 15, 2008)

SmokeMedprop215 said:


> I'm a Joker I'm a Smoker I'm a midnight toker...... -Steve miller Band-


I saw steve miller band in concert last year and it was fucking incredable... It was crazy they were selling like DRUG drugs in the bathrooms ... like junkie shit.. but they would also fill up a ballon and fill it up with tokes of smoke.. for 2 bucks


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 15, 2008)

Eminem - Slim Shady LP - If I Had
I wish I had a big enough ass for the whole world to kiss


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 15, 2008)

Njsurf14 said:


> No but seriously the Hardest most fucked up rapers are immoral Technique, Dancing with the devil ... when ever i listen to that whole song i get goose bumps


 you are definitely right my friend theres no one as sick as him


----------



## ollie1980 (Aug 15, 2008)

99 percent of all criminals are dope dealers
get busted by bullets or fuckin squeelers
And the One percent that made it was pure luck
but even he'll tell that his life aint worth a fuck
cause in his mind he was caught a thousand times
and in his mind he was shot a thousand times
Without peace there can be no happiness
I wear a cross around my neck like the catholics
Im not sure exaclty what my religion is
I just know I thank god for my little kids
this is the baddest sellin drugs like sum guinnie pigs
then they arrest us after we done make it big
they take our money our cars and our houses
now tell me whos really sellin the ounces
and any cash that we might have hidden
goes to the system tryin to stay out of prison

the system-spm-verse 3


----------



## Solo08 (Aug 15, 2008)

"i smoke a blunt to take the pain out and if i wasnt high i'd probably try to blow my brains out, the lord knows"

-2pac - lord knows

shit i can do this all week long.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 15, 2008)

I've been around since the planet was inhabitable
I spit in the ocean and created microscopic animals
Which involved into two species, the righteous and the cannibals
But until then, I had alien women suck me off
When God said "Let there be light", I turned it the fuck off
And that's the reason that the earth is only 5 billion years old

Immortal Technique - Creation and Destruction 
The sickest MC alive


----------



## Canadabis (Aug 15, 2008)

chiceh said:


> pick it
> pack it
> fire it up, come along
> and take a hit from the bong
> ...


fuck yes!!!!


----------



## reno420 (Aug 16, 2008)

I smoke a FAt pound of Grass, then fall on my ass, faster then a fat bitch that sat down to fast---Eminem LOL


----------



## smartsoverambition (Aug 16, 2008)

well there was a song that i heard when i was real mad called hurt by t.i and there were a couple
he says 
Ima run up 2 ur house
put the gun in ur mouth 
then say talk shit now

then someone say
watch me step back ducktaoing ur kids 
if u dnt lik dat souldn't of did wat u did

and then beanie sigal said 
Ima have ur body lookin lik a quater past 4

but one of the hardest lyrics i heard was
god will take u thru hell just 2 get u 2 heaven

i got 2 many 2 count srry


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 16, 2008)

Hell is not a place you go if your a bad Christian its the failure of your life's greatest ambition.

Immortal Technique


----------



## reno420 (Aug 16, 2008)

Immortal Technique is a live rapper


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 16, 2008)

they say ur nobody till somebody kills u
well where im from ur nobody till u kill somebody 
and u know what they say,
when u great its not murder
its assassinate
so assassinate me bitch
cause im doin the same shit martin luther king did
checkin in the same hotel
in the same suite bitch
same balcony like assassinate me bitch!


-w.f.b.


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 16, 2008)

At 1000 degrees Celsius I make mcs melt, Fuck my recored label out I appear courtesy in myself 
Canibus


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 16, 2008)

I got a drug problem it aint a big deal
I smoke alot of grass about a whole field
I am fo real 
I need an intervention 
Been smokin for years I need a smokers pension
I need anothe gar and let me hold ya lighter
WEED the real reason caveman invented fire
....
LiTrump-Blaze On
Litrump.com


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 16, 2008)

i jumped in the chicken hawk cartoon 
with a cape on 
and beat up foghorn leghorn with an acorn.....eminem slim shady


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 16, 2008)

Now if a bitch sucks yo' dick, for five dollars per square inch
and gets forty dollars, includin a five dollar tip
How big was the dick she just sucked? (Say what?)
Canibus

Fuckin hilarious


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 16, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> Now if a bitch sucks yo' dick, for five dollars per square inch
> and gets forty dollars, includin a five dollar tip
> How big was the dick she just sucked? (Say what?)
> Canibus
> ...


Fuckin Genius!


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 16, 2008)

when theres crack n the basement 
crackheads stand adjacent

cannibal ox


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 17, 2008)

nickfury510 said:


> when theres crack n the basement
> crackheads stand adjacent
> 
> cannibal ox


Hahahaha funny


----------



## murtymaker (Aug 17, 2008)

I be, on it, all night mahn I be up on it, all day, straight up, pimp if you want me you kind find me in the A, on it, A on it, A on it. -Purp Ribn All *'s


----------



## jackonthebox (Aug 17, 2008)

so, go to hades get the devil for his stash
but no old ladies unless you're sure they carry mad cash
like the one from the liquor store
he watched her for weeks now, ready for the quick score
before he told her whore get on the floor
she pulled out and let off like quick draw mcgraw
damn yo, he lucky, she barely nicked the camo
he would've let her have it, if he had the ammo
its all in good fun, true
moral of the story son duke
senior citizens'll bust their guns too

MF Doom!!


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 17, 2008)

money to be made best belive a nigga clockin
i run it myself like a quarterback option
i pitch her 10 g's tell the bitch to go shoppin
she buy herself some clothes and she brought me back a choppa
see niggas tryna kick it but no i dont play soccer 
im all about my cake
im tryna marry betty crocker
a package on the way 
you know my whip game proper 
and offa one key i see seventy thousand dollars
see i was shootin dice
smokin on a joint
i bet wit yo gotti he hit 5 straight points
we ova here hustlin
we ova here grindin
rap about money and a nigga might sign ya
rap about me and nigga might find ya
banana in your ass 
with your head right behind ya
dope game bitch now his momma worry bout him
you can holla at me or fee
I GOT EM


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 17, 2008)

i thought this was sposed to be HARDEST RAP LINES? alotta the shit yal postin aint all that hard....

"Aiyyo I shatter dreams like Jordan, assault and batter your team
Your squadron'll be barred from rap like Adam & Eve from the garden
*I'm carvin my initials on your forehead
So every night before bed you see the "BP" shine off the board head*
Reverse that, I curse at the first wack nigga with the worst rap
cause he ain't worth jack
Hit him with a thousand pounds of pressure per slap
Make his whole body jerk back, watch the earth crack
hand him his purse back"

- Big Pun


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 17, 2008)

I could be the UPS delivery boy or the man 
workin at Toys'R'Us handin yo' kid a brand new toy 
I could be the one servin your food wherever you go to eat at 
or that nigga on the corner that you ask, "Yo, where the weed at?" 
I could be the one drivin the schoolbus that yo' kids in 
except that, I don't like to involve, women and children (aight) 
A nigga got feelings, I just put em aside 
and when it's time for me to do my job, I just ride 
I don't get much sleep, my soul's tormented
I wish it was a lie but everything I said I meant it 
I know I'm doin wrong and everyday I beg the Lord 
to forgive me for fuckin with the, double-edged sword 
Shit ain't goin too well, BUT THAT'S MY LIFE 
I know I'm goin to hell, BUT THAT'S MY LIFE 
Sometimes I think what will I do, WITH MY LIFE 
Kill nigga kill nigga this IS MY LIFE

do I even need to say who said this theres only 1 rapper this dark


----------



## Benassi (Aug 17, 2008)

Smoketolivelife said:


> I could be the UPS delivery boy or the man
> workin at Toys'R'Us handin yo' kid a brand new toy
> I could be the one servin your food wherever you go to eat at
> or that nigga on the corner that you ask, "Yo, where the weed at?"
> ...


Woof woof.


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 17, 2008)

i bomb anomolies
socrates philosophies and hypothosies 
cant define how i be dropping these mocaries
lyrically perform armed robbery

gza on triumph


----------



## Smoketolivelife (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm a monsta
I sleep Cold Winters, wake up and spit summers 
Ghetto nigga putin up will smith numbers
surrounded by sixes and hummers 
trying not to let this bullshit become us

JayZ


----------



## nickfury510 (Aug 17, 2008)

im to ill
i represent park hill
see my face on a twenty dollar bill
cash it in to get 5 singles back
and a fat lp with cappadonna on the track
put in your system turn the volume up to twelve
throw all the mcs back on the shelve
now smoke a blunt and dial 1 97 
0 6 4 9 1 3 11
come and get some long dick hip hop affection
il damage any mc who steps in my direction 
from staten islands best son fuck what ya herd
niggas still talkin that shit is absurd
my repetoire is ussr
your plo style got thrown out the bar

cappadonna


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 18, 2008)

niggas talkin shit 
i wish a nigga would boy
smellin like shit from a bull boy 
i got alot but i can never get enough 
and man them 26 inches got the lo lo sittin up (yup)
mamma i can fix you so you need to hook it up (yup)
rocky marciano how i beat the pussy up (yup)
you not a soprano play pussy get fucked
hit a nigga from a hundred yards like cluck
haha you really aint prepared dog 
choppa split your ass in half now they can share yall


----------



## High4Life (Aug 18, 2008)

Roll it up....... light it up ...........Toke it up ........ Inhale........... ExhELLLLe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxlgqEyCkqc


----------



## High4Life (Aug 18, 2008)

How it is YouTube - DMX - Slippin': Original Version

Its all the YouTube - Ice Cube - Why we thugs ( UNCENSORED) Same


----------



## High4Life (Aug 18, 2008)

The Baddest YouTube - biggie freestyle


----------



## NowIKnow (Aug 18, 2008)

Chiceh said:


> Pick it
> Pack it
> Fire it up, come along
> And take a hit from the bong
> ...


 
yo, you just get an ounce in the mail?? 

lol


----------



## NowIKnow (Aug 18, 2008)

We keep our pockets full but our souls run empty...


----------



## DWR (Aug 18, 2008)

What the fuck u looking for ? 

aint u heard, i am suffering from what the d's call, leave me the fuck alone 

hahahaha that fucking rulez  But not hardest just a good line


----------



## NowIKnow (Aug 22, 2008)

I'ma play the part of doorknob make it look so good you're gonna wish that it was your job


----------



## born2grow (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't give a f**k if your 9 or 99
blind, crippled, crazy don't phase me
your f**cking ass will be pushing up daisies
you want to know what makes me click
my psychiatrist says i got the mind of a lunatic

geto boys..........


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

NowIKnow said:


> I'ma play the part of doorknob make it look so good you're gonna wish that it was your job



nah keep ya job, i'ma play the part of a hardcore grower make it look so good you're gona wish it was your ganja  

^^ hahaha


----------



## High4Life (Aug 23, 2008)

Ice Ice Baby .. Din din din di din din .......... To cold ...........

Would it stop yo, i duno, turn out the light .. I glow


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 23, 2008)

"You heard it from the P, you oughta know it's the truth 
I get you kidnapped and raped and thrown off a roof 
You could nod your head to this like it's only a rap 
cause when these bullets hit yo' ass I'm like it's only a gat"

"I'm an ignorant and negative nigga 
I sell crack, bust guns, pop shit, and say I'm better than niggas 
You think not, I'll look at your man and level a nigga 
If you think a rapper's better why don't you give me his name 
So I can run up on him, tear him up and give you his frame 
When it comes to the streets, I'm the nigga to call 
Five eight and three quarters, but I'm bigger than y'all 
If I left the gun home, I'ma give you the sword 
I'm the devil in the flesh, I can't give you the Lord 
It don't make no sense for you to pray for your life 
I got my niggas in the crib, you oughta pray for your wife "

Holiday(*not *the one featuring max b)- Styles P.


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 23, 2008)

Nigga u dun fucked up
Nigga back the fuck down
I dont care where i go
I dont care who u kno
I dont care bout what u say
I put them words back down yo throat
I dont care where u stay
Nigga im from uptown!
I gotta get em slim
They talkin beef to me
They just a bunch of bitches
They talkin sweet to me
Pussy niggas
I guess i gotta eat pussy
Put a hole in em
Now thats a deep pussy
The cops hate me
But a star's born
The streets love me
But how long will they morn
Imma real nigga
Say real nigga thangs
Bullet dont have no name


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 23, 2008)

Met a retarded kid named Greg with a wooden leg
Snatched it off and beat him over the fucking head with the peg
Go to bed with the keg wake up with the 40
Mixed it with Alka Seltzer and Formula 44D


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

What what what
What what what
What what what
Listen, listen
When.. I come through.. bustin'
Everybody on.. tha block be.. run-nin'
Weezy Wayne, Hot Boy, I.. be.. thug-gin'
Got.. them.. things.. ten up, keep.. hustlin'
Catch me at tha shop, I will.. be.. there
And my prices stay low, I keep.. it.. there
And if you want it raw, I got.. it.. right.. here
And if you want war, I am.. your.. nigh-tmare
This is all I know, it's bang bang
I hustle and slang slang
My block.. I hang hang
Who am I? Lil' Wayne, man
I represent CMB
My cell is ten in heat
I usually get in beef
Was taught that it's him or me
I pop head-bustas quick
I rock half of a brick
I chop that down to nicks
my shop has got a fix
I always.. thug in black
And always.. bustin' gats
Your girly's.. fuckin' back
Now how you... lovin' that


----------



## dude2348 (Aug 24, 2008)

i went from eatin graham crackers 
to servin grams to crackas and
used the same bag as the sandwhich packers.

40 Cal "We Got That Crack Pt. 2"


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 24, 2008)

skys the limit DROUGHT 3 (Weezy) Sooo nasty

Buck Ten in the coupe, And your bitch love it,
Switching lanes faster than she switch subjects,
Tell a bitch don't talk to me,
And if you're talking to them niggas, don't talk for free,
And I hate when a nigga say talk is cheap,
Cause I'm the type to let money talk for me,
My flow is art unique,
My flow can part a sea
The only thing on a mind of a shark is eat,
By any means, and you're just sardines,
I got the 40 cal. tucked in my PRPs,
What do you expect, I'm from New Orleans,


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 24, 2008)

I mean sorry about the d post but i mean were do you end with this guy he is nasty, I think this verse is sick, remember the guy doesnt write shit and i am not recently jumping on the lil wayne train. i am 26 and bumped weezy in 8th grade when he was a lil git behind juvy and BG.


What They Talking Bout Fee They ain't Saying Shit
It Could Weak A Whole Court Like Stan Smith
Or Judge Judy
You Niggaz Betta Shoot Me
'Cause I Bought My Manz A Glock N I Bought Myself A Uzi
Don't Confuse Me, No They don't Amuse Me
I Come After Da Money, Like Wednesday Come After Tuesday
I Told Stunna I'm Wild'n, He Say don't Worry I Got Ya
He Told Me Cut Da Headz Off N Bring Em Back To PaPa
Yea, Dem Niggaz Getting Scuured, Word
All Dat Talking Just A Whole Bunch Of Verb
Pussy Ass Nigga Got A Whole Bunch Of Nerve
I Have Em Put Yo Picture On A Whole Bunch Of Shirtz
I Smoke A Lotta Of Weed N Drink A Whole Bunch Of Syrup
I Like Brain So I Fuckz With A Whole Bunch Of Nerdz
Heh, I Am Number 1
'Cause 2 Is Not A Winner N No one Remeberz Third


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 24, 2008)

Flying with fishes or swimmin wit da pigeons
see my world is different like duwayne wade
and if want trouble bitch i want the same thang
and you know that ima ride wi my mofukin niggas....


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> I mean sorry about the d post but i mean were do you end with this guy he is nasty, I think this verse is sick, remember the guy doesnt write shit and i am not recently jumping on the lil wayne train. i am 26 and bumped weezy in 8th grade when he was a lil git behind juvy and BG.


ya man i dont think i posted anything but lil wayne lyrics so far haha he just dont stop puttin out new hard shit the last one i posted was from the song respect us from the block is hot
but i got another one for u

Ok Baby Im the shit so can you bring me some tissha 
Air freshener but bitch Im fresha 
I can get ya girl to come and kiss me on the pisser 
Get her outta clothes and get her pussy to take a picta 
Bitch Im me 
Flow smoke like swisher 
Catching lines and hooks, I am like a fisher 
Fire like a flicka, tie em like a twista 
Boy I clap like Hurricane Chrisa 
Who the hell is a well paid nigga 
D Wayne Carter but you can call me Mista 
D Wayne Carter I got my shit in order 
When I say overtime I dont mean to flip quarter 
Cuz I aint playing games in em 
And I aint saying names and if I ever say a name it would be Benjamin Frank 
I got money in the bank, I got money in the back 
Got some under the bed put some money on your head 
New Orleans Eastside blood gang 
We outlast SOOWHOOO 
All red yall yellow cornbread fall back 
Am I rollin ya bitch I might be 
Sleep wit the nina like Im cheating on wifey 
Millz had to tell me to stop recycling verses and since I dont write it 
I recite it in cursive 
Whats your name 
Mr. Carter (Yeah) 
President Carter (YEAH) 
Dr. Carter (HAAA) 

If you see me when you see me say you see me hey Wayne 
Like you got 4 seats at a basketball game (YA) 
Holla At A Playa (x4) 
Holla At A Playa but if you a faker 
Holla at me neighbor dont holla at my neighbor neighbor YA 
Holla At A Playa (x4) 
Holla at a playa but dont scream at me 
You dont wanna get whipped 
So throw some cream at me 
Whipped cream guts in the whip thats 
an old caddie 
Im a muthafucka but I aint meeting parents




buffalosoulja said:


> Flying with fishes or swimmin wit da pigeons
> see my world is different like duwayne wade
> and if want trouble bitch i want the same thang
> and you know that ima ride wi my mofukin niggas....


*

dwayne wayne homie from the tv show a different world get it?
*


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 24, 2008)

That is nasty Yeah some peeps hate on him, but who is putting out bars like him right now. these 2 bars from track 16 on C3 are my favorite on that cd

(1st bar)
Misunderstood ain't gotta be explained
But you don't understand me so let me explain
Stood in the heat, the flames, the snow
Please slow down hurricane
The wind blow, my dreads swang
He had hair like wool, like wayne
Dropping ashes in the bible
I shake em out and they fall on the rifle
Scary, hail mary no tale fairy
All real very, extraordinary
Perry mason facing, the barrel if he tattle
My God is my judge, no gown no gavel
A hound, a rebel, down to battle
Now or never, I would never, in the ever
Fucking fantastic, fuck if you agree
I'm bright but I don't give a fuck if you see me
(2nd)
What's understood ain't gotta be explained
So for those who understand meet Dwayne
For 8 and a half months I gave ms. cit da pain
Now it's young money baby, keep the change
My mama say fuck em and we the same
So hello mothafucka you got some sheets to change
And ain't it funny how people change like easter sunday
You know church fit then outfit,
Bright pink and green chest look house lit
Bright pinky rings but that ain't about this
What you bout bitch
Excuse my french emotion in my passion
But I wear my heart on my sleeve like it's the new fashion
What are you asking, if I don't have the answer
It's probably on the web, like I'm a damn tarantula
But I know you don't understand, cause you thought lil wayne is weezy
But Weezy is Wayne


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 24, 2008)

blinkykush said:


> That is nasty Yeah some peeps hate on him, but who is putting out bars like him right now. these 2 bars from track 16 on C3 are my favorite on that cd
> 
> (1st bar)
> Misunderstood ain't gotta be explained
> ...


ya misunderstood is a raw track he be havin me rollin at the end when he talkin about al sharpton here u go wit something from C1
Murder capital, only key to survive is kill
If the elements don't murder you the riders will fo real
And niggas know I goes hard to the fullest
Get involved and I got' em' playing dodge ball with bullets
Yeah
I got the sawed off, fully in the sean john hoody
Get fucked ya play pussy
We hit em' up when they ain't looking and them body shots hurt
And the head shots took him
Damn
And if the read dot spot him then the hollow head got him
Knock his top to his bottom jack
You see me grind to the bottom just to make it to the bottom
At the very bottom of the map
Lou-easy-ana piranhas everywhere you at
You gotta weigh an extra condom and an extra gat
You bitch could get it for acting like a man
Them niggaz in Pakistan ain't packin' like ya man
I back his hand ya man on command
In front of niggaz he cool with the boys on fam
I'm on, I am just in different climates, ducking the animal keep on running wit
my primates
You ain't did it till you done it like in 5 states,
Weezy hustle no blubber I put on weight
And in a drought I go on I diet and stretch more
Loose all that weight, leave a nigga with stretch marks
You don't even come up to a nigga chest paw, supa,
what the fuck they play it in the club for ?
Real shit I'm ducking bombs from a drug war,
no religion but the cops swear that I'm a drug lord
Father forgive em' for they no not who they pushing lord
Father forgive me if I have to send them to ya lord
I'm just trying to dodge the shots they send to the god
They riding up highway to heaven boulevard
Damn, them niggaz pussy and jive, not even in an eye exam they ain't looking for "I"
The A and the K will make ya face cook to the side
Now when you smiling everybody gotta look from the side
Cause when you wilding you ain't looking, you just looking high
and when we hungry you look like pie
Sweet potato ass nigga, you lemon merangue, apple custard, cherry jelly
Don't make me get the biscuit buster
What up gizzle you my distant brother
Real shit nigga same father different mother, yep
I skip the fronting and sticks to keeping it trill
You not know me for nothing other than people you feel, I'm deeper for real
I'm deeper than skills, my speeches can kill
Rest in peace


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 24, 2008)

"thats why i fucked ya bitch, you fat mothafucka!"


----------



## buffalosoulja (Aug 24, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> "thats why i fucked ya bitch, you fat mothafucka!"


Mofukin legendary quote +rep for youuu


----------



## brizzle33 (Aug 24, 2008)

i will take your picture and make a r.i.p shirt of it
weezyyyyyyyy


----------



## JOEGALLO (Aug 24, 2008)

"Faster then a crack head can pawn your shit
willie d will put a foot in you bitch"

actually from a song that is not considered "hard" but i liked that line.

also

"I know this mother fucker pullin me over because of my skin
but the secret is to win so I hold it in
Im yes sir'in, no sir'in but when he pull of hes this
a mother fuckin dick suckin red neck son of a bitch"

willie d

I could have been a little off of the quote for the second one but its pretty close to that.


----------



## El Duderino (Aug 24, 2008)

A couple of my favorite bars from the same song:

Dead Wrong ( With Notorious B.I.G. )

Make up to break up {singing in background} niggaz need to wake up
Smell the indonesia; beat you to a seizure
Then fuck your moms, hit the skins til amnesia
She don't remember shit! Just the two hits!
Her hittin the floor, and me hittin the clits!
Suckin on the tits! Had the hooker beggin for the dick
And your moms ain't ugly love; my dick got rock quick
I guess I was a combination of House of Pain and Bobby Brown
I was "Humpin Around" and "Jump-in Around"
Jacked her then I asked her who's the man; she said, "B-I-G"
Then I bust in her E-Y-E (Yo Big, you're dead wrong)


Beat you to death with weapons that eat through the flesh
And I never eat you unless the fuckin, meat looks fresh
I got a lion in my pocket, I'm lyin, I got a nine in my pocket
And baby I'm just, dyin to cock him
He's ready for war, I'm ready for war
I got machetes and swords for any faggot that said he was raw
My uz' as, heavy as yours, yeah you met me before
I just didn't have as large an arsenal of weapons before
Marshall will step in the door, I lay your head on the floor
With your body spread on the bedspread, red on the wall
Red on the ceilin, red on the floor, get a new whore
Met on the second, wet on the third;
Then she's dead on the fourth - I'm dead wrong


----------



## High4Life (Aug 25, 2008)

Im going 2 rip out your heart and then eat your childern 

No. wait that was Mike tyson Talking to frank bruno .... He should have been a ganster rapper lol


----------



## chuckbane (Aug 25, 2008)

*Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
Everything that's wonderful is what I feel when we're together,
Brighter than a lucky penny,
When you're near the rain cloud disappears, dear,
And I feel so fine just to know that you are mine.

My life is sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
That's how this refrain goes, so come on, join in everybody!

Sunshine, lollipops and rainbows,
Everything that's wonderful is sure to come your way
When you're in love to stay.*


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

High4Life said:


> Im going 2 rip out your heart and then eat your childern
> 
> No. wait that was Mike tyson Talking to frank bruno .... He should have been a ganster rapper lol


he has a song wit lil wayne
called American Dream
check it out


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 25, 2008)

I Get My Kush From California 
Get My Dro From Arizona 
I Can Get it cross the boarda 
I Got A Ridda Name Winona 
And I Be Calmer Than A Somma 
Inside Of The Phantom
And it's lookin like a Sauna 
And I Still Stay High And I Still Got My Diploma 
And I Still Keep The Maggie On Me Like Hommer 
And Im Too Sick Man Im Spittin Out A Coma 
And Im Still Lettin The Money Pile Like Goma 
And I Smoke That Kill, Yall Blowin On Begonias 
And I Keep A Fill Of That Grass Like A Farmer 
And I Keep That Armor, Try Me And Ill Spin You Around 
Ill Be With The Stars And I Aint Talkin Tinsel Town 
Thats Right The Present Town, Bitches Tear The Fences Down 
Like Prince In Town 
Boy I Shits A Pound Of That Purple Rain On The Marvin's Day 
You Wit Me Now? 
Too High You Can't Set Me Down


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 25, 2008)

Uh...Im so Dipset- Dipsouth Baby, 
If you don't like it nigga, Fuck You wit a aids dick, 
I hope you die 30 times, nigga murder moms, 
No fast talk, Im on that syrup, im on that turpentine 
If Killa say the Nigga Dead, then a Nigga Dead 
If Stunna say the Nigga Dead, then a Nigga Dead 
VIP-We be then niggas bangin in the red, 
Dont drink krystile nomore, just pour it on white bitches head, 
This aint no Tommy Hilfiger, This that Polo Hoe, 
We are the biggest group alive to get that solo doe, 
And we gon' get that dough untill they say theres nomore doe, 
I smoke that ounce, 
I got that bounce, 
I got that pogo flow, 
Just show a video wit R.Kelly but No Homo though, 
Really didn't wanna do it but i fuck wit T, S, and Fat Joe Joe though, 
I am a robot and this robot is on overload, 
And bitch i always will be hot like im in overcoats,


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 25, 2008)

tech n9ne trapped in a psychos body

Don't you come near me cause the devils sittin' next to me
I drink my drink and smoke my weed and pop my extacy.
Then add some GHB and mushrooms to the recipe, this means
I'm really letting the beast within get the best of me

He popped 15 hits of ex in one night, licked big titts
Had sex with some dikes and he won't use protection
For my erection constantly makin' me get that
Penicillin injection

When I was younger I used to faint at the sight
Of blood, now that I'm older I noticed it ain't at the
Sight of blood now the sight of blood equals the very
First sight of love, menstrual cycles feelin' like you right
At your height of drugs

Bleed 4 me baby angel hart rage fuckin' you makes
Me feel a murderous sensation blood mixed with 
Ejaculation cum bustin' bump heads till concussions
After we done fuckin' if I can't get the spirit I've won
Nothin'

awesomeness


----------



## GoodKat (Aug 26, 2008)

If bitches ain't shit but hoes and tricks, 
Then niggas ain't shit but hoes with dicks 

[x2] 

Murderous verses, 
Motherfuckers won't even make it to the chorus 
They'll find you and yo bitch buried in the Angeles National Forest 
Anything you can do, I heard it done before, better, 
But I can do you in 36 positions 
Enter you like the Wu-Tang debut 
Now who remains true to the game? 
Damn shame it wasn't you 
Fools lay claim to fly rhymes but I terrorize airlines 
My mind's a porcelain Glock 7 slippin' through the metal detectors 
Ready to wet'cha like baptism 
It's rap pugilism when I be placin' 208 bones in one zone; 
With microphones, I'm like the Blade Runner hunting clones 
I "Beat It" like one glove and a bad nose job 
With more breathin techniques than Lamaze 
Ras still be drinkin' malt liquor brews 
And continues the liquidation of crews 
Wit' a drunken technique like Shun Di's kung fu on Virtua Fighter 2 
See me son, I'm the one sportin' Dolce and Gabbana 
Peelin' this bastard's wig back like cradle cap 
You ain't no cap peela for rilla 
And for who you desire to kill you need more God than Zilla 
I breaks'em off like a acrylic nails 
Test me but you appear to be Presley (Press Lee) like Priscilla 
And still malicious disses, but this is 10% dis, 90% skill 
So curses, foiled again like Hershey's kisses 
You're so-called vicious, although 
How they gonna be a menace when it ain't no men in it? 
Oh, they womenaces (with clitorises) 
In a new year, a new fear, and I'm nuclear 
Let's play a friendly game of who can ruin who's career 
I'm a Killafornia B-boy, you like one of Heavy D's boys 
Got niggas fallin' off the stage like they was Trouble T-Roy 

[Chorus x4] 

(Hey, whip these niggas' ass) 
Watch me gamble for paradise 
And if I gotta pay the price 
Easy come, easy go like Eric Wright 
'Cause I used to get my fade wit a comb and a razor blade 
With a 9800 Module back in the day 
They say it takes 5000 to educate, 30,000 to incarcerate 
Gimme 5,000,000 in the lottery wit high cholesterol cloggin' my artery 
I'm not the boss hogg or the pimp and fuck legalizin' hemp 
Keep the profit on the streets 
Fuck police on the creep three deep in a silver Caprice 
And the black chief of police 
No justice, no peace 
Verbally, I'm takin off from the baseline 
With my nuts in your face like Scottie Pippen 
As opposed to flippin' chickens 
So kill game like Chris Webber in sudden death 
'Cause you callin' for timeouts when you got no time left 
On some Highlander shit 'cause, son, there can only be one 
And heads is flyin' faster than Ronald serves 
Two all-beef patties on a sesame seed bun 
Real thorough - duh do do do, duh do duh do do 
I wanna give it to you all night long just like the Mary Jane Girls 
(AAALLL NIIIGHT LONG!) (LAUGHTER) (Niggas ain't shit!!!) 
A bloodstained wall emanates from my nostril 
I pull bitches like a hamstring and take out an MC like a tonsil 
Forty story buildin's horizontal 
Within the confines of 33 lines and a margin mentally squabbin' 
See, every time my lips part it's a million man march 
And my heart is a pit with a million skin heads moshin' 
Daily I walk through Hell smellin like Chanel but far from frail 
I roll with my clique like par-a-palegics 
Confrontation conversation, catch-22 exclamations 
But the explanation was deeper than a Louis Leaky excavation 
Fools, you're makin' peace when the enemy is blaspheme 
Guess we got some nuts hangin' in between like a motherfuckin' drag queen 
But don't nobody wanna test though, ya niggas is petro 
When I put the lead to your head like Destro 

[Chorus x4]


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Aug 26, 2008)

A HIP , A HOP, A HIBBY TO THE HOP, YA DONT STOP .........The start of it lol To .. iVE GOT 10 BITCHS, A fast CAR , DRINK CRYSTAL , GOT A CRIB , BLOODS AND CRIPS ,hoe nigga bitch GUNS... SMOKE WEED BLAH BALH BLLAH ,, sONGS TO MAKE ME TOUGH .. SAME OLD SAME OLD What happened to GOOD OLD LIONEL RICHIE .. LOL


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

Stop playing wit me, cannon in my hand and I'll be damn if any man disrespect in my land
Intercept a nigga pass, inaffective ass nigga
I'm the f-f-fireman but I'll wet that ass nigga
My vessel pump liquor I'm a special ass nigga
No frontin I'm in front of these extra last niggas
I'm a extra bad nigga, I'm a sideways shooter
Open up the minds & body fuck a highway trooper
Cuz now-a-days dudes'll run & tell the troopers
So I hope the same trooper could find ya when I lose ya
These niggas talkin' out the side of they medula
Preserve a nigga put his body in the cooler
Turn 'em into ice, call me Weezy the jeweler
Run up on me boy & get smoked like buddah
Who the fuck wanna get it in they next breath
Gasoline on ya doorstep (fire)


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 26, 2008)

THIS LINE HARDER THAN THE BAR EXAM MAN,LOL... I bumbed this song all that summer of 05

Steppin out the motherfuckin car they in awe
I'm lookin like a star bitch when you see me make a wish
Holla at ya motherfuckin boy J.R.
Birdman my pa bitch ball bred born rich
Dear Mr. Toilet I'm the shit
Got these other haters pissed cause my toilet paper thick
I know but trip and that forty make a chip
Out a potato head wimp and like ranch I dip
And the hustle was all muscle just strength
When it comes to that weight I don't struggle I just lift
I got my hand on the game yeah I make a grip
Hundred grand in my fist same on my wrist
Get key money from a quarter blame it on my wrist
I whip coke like hoes nigga I'm a pimp
Lil nigga bout to rape the market
If we talkin bout money baby now we talkin

MONEY ON MY MIND
MONEY IS ALL I THINK OF


----------



## drobro23 (Aug 26, 2008)

come from the hardest city ain't nobody fucking with it
got a black and gold sole and a fresh new Orleans fitted,
a colared polo and a pair of bally bucks
young money motherfucker know you worried about us
cash money motherfucker C.M.R. I trust
Never had my jaw broken but his jaw I bust and I
Probably got you girlfriend on my bus what happened
On my bus stays on my bus and that white widow
Weed out the jar is a must if you gimme a cigar than
A cigar I bust put that white widow weed in the
Cigar and puff look ma I'm trying to make a prono
Staring us well not just us a couple foreign sluts
We could make the summer manal n tralling you all
And I be with Jim Jones and we be balling balling yeah
Baby we balling like rawlin and spaldin pint of DJ
Screw and that Hawaiian I am leaning like a three
Legged lion climbing right to the top of the motherfucking mountain
counting I'm gonna need an accountant
To count it, many got this fucking beat pounding it's
Pounding but it was just lost until I found it, found it
Stole it like a scoundrel holly grove hounded put
This bitch to sleep fucking right I night gowned it
Niggas talking shit tell them niggas pipe down
Bitch bloods in the building and every body soundless
beating up the track like a motherfucking round fist
Blind, deaf or crazy I will spit like a long kiss
I am just a martian ain't nobody else on this
Planet I know see I live by my only where my
Cheese nigga where my macaroni baby I get up
In that ass and act a donkey candy on candy nigga
Griping the grain see I am the only fire that can
Live in the rain I am so so new Orleans like 1825
Tulane bitch

nice avatar blinky


----------



## GoodKat (Aug 27, 2008)

I've been sellin out the same dope house since the age of 16
Shufflin crack like cards, to these burnt out dope fiends
Sellin rock after motherfuckin rock
Seeing cop after motherfuckin cop on the block
Changing face after motherfuckin face
Watchin niggas catch dope case after dope case
Add it up and you'll find more niggas doing time in the pen
Cause he wouldn't snitch on his fuckin friends
And that same motherfucker that didn't go to jail
Wouldn't come and pay his homeboy's bail
But that's the way niggas do you
Caught a case for another nigga and he swear he never knew ya
12 months in the county you done got out and found out
That your homey runs his own dope house
And he ain't gave you shit
Not even a funky ass ounce to get on yo feet that sheisty bitch
And he still calls you family
But I be damned if i'll be kin, to a nigga who ain't payin me
Cause I ain't with that hoe shit
So if you thinkin bout fuckin me, nigga you better try some more shit
Cause I done paid my dues and like a fool in the process
Watchin other niggas progress
On the motherfuckin shit I did
But in the 90s', its payback and I ain't takin no shorts kid
Cause life is a bitch
And I ain't that nigga to be broke, while makin another motherfucker rich
So Wise up nigga, get with the program
Cause in this dirty game, you got to wash your own hands
And I got a tech 9
Ready to take mine and what's for me hoe
Yeah, no nuts no glory

Big Mike:

Now I done heard a nigga say they callin me the biggest bitch in Texas
Cause I'm bumming a ride, when I should be drivin Lexus
But you know, i gives a fuck about what niggas say
I handle mine, by handlin shit my own way
I let niggas thinks its cool
To fuck a nigga like me, but they don't know that they psychin fools
See I stay lo-key
Lettin a nigga think he know me, but he really don't know me G
Claiming that we friends
When My little girl is ridin the bus, and his little girl is riding a fuckin
Benz
Whose your friend?
Ask yourself that shit
The only friend I got, is my fuckin pistol grip
Filthy rich I know you love it
I done made your ass fat
And you still talkin bout 25 of a hundred
Be real that shit went out in 86
I'm down with the Geto Boys but my mind ain't playin tricks bitch
You still refuse to give me mine cool
Nigga be that way and I'm gonna handle my business fool
Just like my nigga Snoop Dogg told me
You gotta be down for your shit, why you can homey
Cause you's about to get your ass lit up
Because the fuckin ain't proper and I ain't the nigga that's catchin the
nut
Payback is a motherfucker
Payback is a bitch
But payback is a must when I ain't the nigga that's gettin rich
Cause life ain't but one big chance
And unlike these other motherfuckers
I ain't scared to touch yo bitch ass
Cause if you believe in fuckin niggas, you's a hoe
And the Pita man can't tolerate hoes so you gots to go
Mr. big man, Mr. big nuts
Got everybody thinkin you the shit
But really I'm the motherfuckin one
Now I'm about to grab my shit off the self
And go on a mission, one nigga gettin busy by his damnself
So keep on thinkin you fuckin me
But while you thinkin, I'll be pullin yo fuckin number g
Cause I'm a nigga with no heart and no woes
Gettin down for mine's bitch
No nuts no glory


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 28, 2008)

Mic check 1, 2 on the way to 3rd
Flow sick
Put a straight jacket on my words
So sick they think that somethings in the herb
They think I'm gone
But I'm fine like a woman's curves
My personality is far from your reality
I'm closer to your girl
Now come on hoe don't embarass me
There is no comparising
This right here be kerosene
Carousal, parasail, I'm higher than everything
When I spit you can't drink it like your 17
I can show a million pair of eyes, what they never seen
And I can do this in whatever the weather brings
Picasso couldn't paint a better scene
Colossal!
Now give me the mic and I rock like a fuckin fossil
I'm mad at the track
And I beat it like Hector Comacho
What's poppin, what it do, what's happenin, what's crackin, que pasa?
The hospital, mi casa, su casa
Bad, I'm rad, & these niggas just squares like plaid
And if they're cool then I'm cold
I gets money all day like the toll, bitch!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

Take me away from the hood like a state penitentiary 
Take me away from the hood in the casket or a Bentley 
Take me away 
Like I overdosed on cocaine 
Or take me away like a bullet from Kurt Cobain 
Suicide (Suicide..suicide..) 
I'm from a Windy City, like "Do or Die" 
From a block close to where Biggie was crucified 
That was Brooklyn's Jesus 
Shot for no f**kin' reason 
And you wonder why Kanye wears Jesus pieces? (My Life x3) 
'Cause that's Jesus people 
And The Game, he's the equal 
Hated on so much, "The Passion of Christ" need a sequel 
Yeah, like Roc-a-fella needed Sigel 
Like I needed my father, but he needed a needle (My Life x3) 
I need some meditation, so I can leave my people 
They askin' &#8220;Why?" Why did John Lennon leave The Beatles? 
And why every hood nigga feed off evil? 
Answer my question before this bullet leave this Desert Eagle 

[Chorus: Lil&#8217; Wayne] 

And I&#8217;m grindin&#8217; til I&#8217;m tired of this 
They say "You ain&#8217;t grindin&#8217; til you tired" 
So I&#8217;m grindin&#8217; with my eyes wide 
Looking to find 
A way 
Through the day 
A life 
For the night 
Dear Lord, you&#8217;ve done took so many of my people but I&#8217;m just wonderin&#8217; why 
You haven&#8217;t taken (my life? x3) 
Like what the hell am I (doing right? x3) 
(My Life x3)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
Dre just lost his 20 year old son, toxicology pending. Damn shame, no new NWA now thats for sure.

Not a lyric, just thought it relivent.


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 28, 2008)

yal should jus make this a "wayne quotables" thread....


----------



## blinkykush (Aug 28, 2008)

damn thats sad about Dre man


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah i think Wordsmith great title for him, Just nice to see some real vocabulary in there, beats the hell outta doing the superman.

[email protected]


----------



## KushKing949 (Aug 29, 2008)

D12 these drugs 


_[Proof]_
Ahhhh.. watch tonight, you'll admit that I'm a fiend
Pop beans, 'scalines, along with amphetamines
Ghetto kings, meddling with the smell of greens
Got a Jell-o spleen, and see yellow rings (ohhhhhh)
Blue pills, and purple mushrooms
(Hey little girl, you got a curfew, don't you?)
Missin since yesterday, perfect just for rape
See I'm on judgment day, numb from special K
Two tabs of X and vitamin C
Swallow Hennessey along with Tylenol 3
Grindin the teeth at the signs of the E
I lost six days at a time in the week
The crime in the street hold your parents for ransom
while D-12 gang rape Marilyn Manson
In twelve hours we blow a pound of the chronic
Barf at my stomach linin, drown in my vomit


----------



## jamieisdope (Aug 29, 2008)

Things were type bland, Joey seasoned him out
I'm the nicest dude out since "Reasonable Doubt"
Say it ain't so
Rest In Peace Luther, there's some other niggaz gay on the low
So live, who can see 'em, no guy
I'm the Mets, was suppose to be ill in '05
As ill as the flow gets, need a pill a dosage
So if you can't tell, I'm prepared for '06
About to OD, anybody that know me
Can tell you I'm bout to make shit feel like it's '03
More like '99
No names should be mentioned but mine, unless you talkin' Big Pun in his
prime
Maybe '96 Jay, before Dame was throwin' money around
Or 2pac without Humpty around
Or 50 before Em, Nas talkin' like a gun in his song
Cam'ron during "Children Of The Corn"
Beans before the cops came through and try to grill 'em
I'm talkin '95, Big L before they killed 'em
Em before 8 Mile, Shyne before the jail shit
Canibus, no album out before the L shit
Talkin' bout Kiss, DMX when he was fuckin' wit coke
Or Cuban Linx, with Raekwon and Ghost
I do it all, who blendin' so well in the game
Talkin' Fab, back when he was still spellin' his name
On my Diddy shit, Memphis Grizzly shit
Like back in the day when Clue swiped all of Biggie's shit
Rappers don't need trouble with I
Unless it's Rass Kass before the D.W.I
Or Talib with Mos, Common before "Be"
If they any less common, don't put 'em before me
See, I'm not a rapper, I'm a prophet
Chill Joe stop it, skill will speak for you, don't pop shit
Fuck jail, I'm on my payroll cop shit
I call that bootleg cable, it's no box shit


========================================================



I'll give it to any nigga, I mean any nigga
big man or skinny nigga, dare a dude tempt me nigga
auto or semi nigga, dump it till it's empty nigga
they don't even want you in New York, you like Penny nigga
Check the time it's around that hour
lil niggaz they ain't around that powder
They ain't super or luigi or Mario, ain't found that power
plus they couldn't spit fire if they found that flower
Cowards, know the toys bust loco
they tryin to dap my hand like the Boy's Club logo
And yea that 5 slide and clock
im the million dollar baby, but I won't die tryin to box


----------



## fukdapolice (Aug 29, 2008)

jamieisdope said:


> Things were type bland, Joey seasoned him out
> I'm the nicest dude out since "Reasonable Doubt"
> Say it ain't so
> Rest In Peace Luther, there's some other niggaz gay on the low
> ...



Buddens is the truth!!!


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

The streets make the hustlas
Hustlas make the world go round
The world is made of keys, ounces and pounds
The keys, ounces and pounds is made from hustlas
See how shit come back round for ya
Gotta cop it, chop it and cook it
See how shit come back round for ya
Gotta kick in the oven now watch it bubble
And you can knock on my door
But you can't knock the hustle
But I- it's like a game of twenty-one and I got nineteen
And my Jake but I put more 'd' on me
Lil Weezy Wee gon eat that's how it is
Got insurance on the floor man I'm that positive
And I'm shaggy in the saggy lens
Me an my squad in the paddy wagon tally Benz
And you know I put the mags on that
.45 mack with the flash on that
Who want it


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 1, 2008)

i was gonna post something here.. but you guys got lil wayne everywhere, and its too embarassing to post real hip hop next to him.. i understand hes been rapping since he was a kid. but just cuz theres no1 else putting out music (cept game and jeezy) makes him good by DEFAULT... but i guess hes doin what he can to try to keep hip hop alive... props to him for doin what others cant. but he needs to step his game up.. espically with so many people claiming to write his lyrics...
EDITED HERE: ill post one up heres a cassidy freestyle that i like... 
You Straight Scramblin, tryina sell a gram a yaye but your strip only get a grand a day. and theres ten of y'all doin it, pretendin y'all doin it, so you dont get stacks boy, you a pack boy, be on the corner for a hundred hours, Sell a onion of this coke and you only make a hundred dollars, u could prolly make money if you come n holla. cuz i got haze, and i cop K's. My block gets heavy money, cuz my weed fluffy and got red hair, like peggy bundy. i got 20's, come cop from the house. cuz the green you gots garbage like oscar the grouch. u got less change than i got in my couch, and the next rapper that say my name goin get shot in the mouth.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 1, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> i was gonna post something here.. but you guys got lil wayne everywhere, and its too embarassing to post real hip hop next to him.. i understand hes been rapping since he was a kid. but just cuz theres no1 else putting out music (cept game and jeezy) makes him good by DEFAULT... but i guess hes doin what he can to try to keep hip hop alive... props to him for doin what others cant. but he needs to step his game up.. espically with so many people claiming to write his lyrics...
> EDITED HERE: ill post one up heres a cassidy freestyle that i like...
> You Straight Scramblin, tryina sell a gram a yaye but your strip only get a grand a day. and theres ten of y'all doin it, pretendin y'all doin it, so you dont get stacks boy, you a pack boy, be on the corner for a hundred hours, Sell a onion of this coke and you only make a hundred dollars, u could prolly make money if you come n holla. cuz i got haze, and i cop K's. My block gets heavy money, cuz my weed fluffy and got red hair, like peggy bundy. i got 20's, come cop from the house. cuz the green you gots garbage like oscar the grouch. u got less change than i got in my couch, and the next rapper that say my name goin get shot in the mouth.


what are u talking about
every1 is droppin shit
luda drops in october
jeezy drops soon
game drops soon
ti drops soon
and i think ross has another one comin soon


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 1, 2008)

game already dropped and its actually good in my opinion but it looks like you didnt read that far in my post... jeezy is coming out soon.. and rick ross.. u gotta b kidding me... next u goin 2 say something about DJ kahled... WE DA BEST MAN!!!! ...


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 2, 2008)

CannaPanda said:


> game already dropped and its actually good in my opinion but it looks like you didnt read that far in my post... jeezy is coming out soon.. and rick ross.. u gotta b kidding me... next u goin 2 say something about DJ kahled... WE DA BEST MAN!!!! ...


ross is hard bra
dont care what u say
and dj kahled is anoying but his songs are the best 
he just needs to not talk


----------



## berbonber (Sep 2, 2008)

everybody knows you got a problem so it dont matter if you admit it
all you gotta do is be a man and fucking deal with it

pretty hard when you go at the right speed and use the same flow as the author


----------



## jamieisdope (Sep 2, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> Buddens is the truth!!!


my favorite rapper currently lol no one is fuckin wit him
but theres a handful of other rappers going hard too but joey' would ruin em lol he ruined prodigy with just a snippet of his track blood on the walls


----------



## DWR (Sep 2, 2008)

[Vinnie Paz/Louie Dogs]
I murder you and laugh
I'm Barry Sanders slashing through the path
you a magician's assistant, I'm sawin' you in half
you a heathan that rely on the beast
I'm a demon at the fire crucifyin' the priest
I shine over beats
a motherfuckin' beast on the mic
I'm a lion out the jungle, raw meat what I like
I bleed in a fight, Vinnie like the taste of his blood
and I'll open up your stomach like the case of a slug
I'm faithful to drugs, puttin' metal plates in your mug
dump your body in the motherfuckin' lake in a rug
face in the mud, y'all create the facade
that my people have exterminated faith in they god
patience is hard, cousin, but it pays to be calm
go to war for anybody who embraces Islam
I'm gracious and warm, ready for the place in the war
and I'm ready to smash your motherfuckin' face in the floor


----------



## CannaPanda (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooh nice.. Jedi mind tricks line... theres alot of those.. but i gots one i heard in a rap battle.. 'Im Amazin with drugz/ i grow haze in my Tub/ its like im al bundy, how im raisin' the bud'


----------



## blinkykush (Sep 3, 2008)

Download that joint 'swagger like us' if you havnt already its nasty. Jay z murders it along with TI, and Lil waynes bars were not his beat in my opinion....but the song is nasty right now. OH YEAH AND THAT NEW JEEZY IS HARD AS FUCK, go snag that cd blaze a blunt to track 6....


----------



## bigyody (Sep 4, 2008)

*murder is easy when you do it once you can do it a million times take a million lives*
*sellin dope is easy but when you get caught ask yourself can you do the time or snitch and die *
this is why i dont sleep keep a long thing thats atleast 3 feet 
people die everyday cause they insticts weak when you dudes
fail to think then you plan for defeat 
*this real and the things peaople do is real trife more often *
*than not the results is your life im on my way to the federal correctional climbin in my sl500 everylate night *

*husalah *
*murder on my mind *


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

bigyody said:


> *murder is easy when you do it once you can do it a million times take a million lives*
> *sellin dope is easy but when you get caught ask yourself can you do the time or snitch and die *
> this is why i dont sleep keep a long thing thats atleast 3 feet
> people die everyday cause they insticts weak when you dudes
> ...


mutha fuckin dayton family g 

hells ya REP tha gem city

((i live in dayton if u cant tell))


----------



## danecooksays (Sep 5, 2008)

i can kick it like liu kang nigga
got that sub zero flow, how you want me ma?
nigga get over here like scorpion!
-lil wayne

i sell ice in the winter, i sell fire in hell
i'm a hustla baby, i sell water to a well
-jayz

stepped it up another level, meditated like a buddhist
recruited lieutenants with ludicrous
dreams of gettin cream, let's do this
*it gets te-di-ous
so i keep one eye open like CBS.*
-jayz


----------



## danecooksays (Sep 5, 2008)

The bling-bling era was cute but it's about to be done
I leave ya full of clipse like the moon blocking the sun
my metaphors are dirty like herpes but harder to catch
like an escape tunnel in prison I started from scratch
-immortal technique

forgot to add that one


----------



## blinkykush (Sep 5, 2008)

here are some bars from that song "Swagger like us" Jay z's is nasty and Ti kills it too,I think waynes is ok but in the song itself he is using that T pain voice style, and i am not a big fan of that sound.

HOOK: No one on the corner have swagger like us
Swagger like us, swagger like us (repeats)
_[Jay-Z:]_
No one on the corner gotta bop like this
Can't wear skinny jeans cause my knots don't fit
No one on the corner gotta pocket like this
So I rock Roc jeans cause my knots so thick
You can learn how to dress just by jocking my fresh
Jocking jocking my fresh
Jocking jocking my fresh
Follow my steps, it's the road to success
Where the niggas know you thorough
And the girls say yes

But I can't teach you my swag
You can pay for school but you can't buy class
School of hard knocks I'm a grad
And that all-blue yankee is my graduation cap, and
Hova, dipping different rovers whipping with the soda
Hova could u even have any doubt that the doubter(?) is over

No one on the corner have swagger like us
Swagger like us, swagger like us


_[Lil Wayne:]_
No one on the corner has swagger like moi, Church
But I'm too clean for these boys
I require what I desire I got stripes, Adidas
Mami scream papi no mas
Run up in your shit just me no moss
Runnin this shit like I got four thighs
None has swagger like this Oh god!
When it comes to styles I got several
Sharper than a swagger, dagger all metal
And my jewelz blue and yellow
Type of shit that make em call you Carmelo
Rules as follows stay true to the ghetto
Write your name on the bullet make you feel special
Ha, what the fuck you boys talking about?
I know it's us cause we the only thing you talk about

No one on the corner have swagger like us
Swagger like us, swagger like us
(And I'm done)
No one on the corner have swagger like us
Swagger like us, swagger like us
(Bye!)


_[T.I.:]_
You go see Weezy for the wordplay,
Jeezy for the birdplay,
Kanyeezy for diversity and me for controversy,
All my verses picture perfect and they meant to serve a purpose,
You ain't living what you kicking and you worthless,
Looking from the surface it may seem that I got reason to be nervous
Then observe my work and see that my adversity was worth it,
Verses autobiographical, absolutely classical,
Last thing I'm worried 'bout is what another rapper do,
Ain't nobody hot as me...
Even if they rap they ass off blast, off and have outstanding qualities,
Sell alotta records I respect and salute that,
But spitting real life on hot beats...
I'm the truth at, you kick it like me no exaggeration necessary,
Living revolutionary, nothing less than legendary,
Gangsta shit hereditary, got it from my dad
Flow colder than February with extraordinary swag

No one on the corner have swagger like us
Swagger like us, swagger like us


----------



## headbandrocker (Sep 6, 2008)

"I could cmoke a whole eighth in a spliff,some call that a problem but i call it a gift!!!"
Evidence of dilated peoples


----------



## DWR (Sep 6, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> "I could cmoke a whole eighth in a spliff,some call that a problem but i call it a gift!!!"
> Evidence of dilated peoples



fresh...


----------



## buffalosoulja (Sep 9, 2008)

headbandrocker said:


> "I could cmoke a whole eighth in a spliff,some call that a problem but i call it a gift!!!"
> Evidence of dilated peoples


Thats tiiiiight +rep fooorrr youuu


----------



## sk3tch3 (Sep 12, 2008)

(mr eon)
Death to the mic, Starbuck's on arrival 
Raised in Illadel where I wrecked the recital 
Introduced Jack Daniels to Mary Jane 
Now they dating in my body, shit ain't the same 
Your petty thinking cat need training like Amtrak 
Can't stand that, need to abandon that 
Catch a random violent act, over a phantom track 
With zoot suits and Hammer pants, we ain't wearin' that 
Swearin' that they nice, when I'm vastly, more nasty 
Trashy, trying to be all cute and dashing 
To alien crafts, I'm unabductible 
My visionary path is unobstructible 
With the dope we on, Ma look like a Pokemon 
Arsenic laced lyrics that you choking on 
Catch my illest tale up on story boards 
Like my latest smorgasbord with 40 whores 

Chorus: 
High & Mighty nicest, too hot spittable 
Mr. Eon's frequency's untrasmittible 
Come around the way, we don't act hospitable 
Can't see us, so on stage we invisible 
(Repeat) 

Verse 2: 
Killed Billy Blanks with Tae-Bo, puffin' hydro 
But guess what kids?, I wasn't even high though 
A thousand thirty words can't describe my sturdy turds 
Absurd, like 30 nerds doing the Dirty Bird, in Atlanta 
Trash, skidded up Pampers 
Looking like some old washed up exotic dancers 
Trains get sprayed like high schoolers these days 
They don't listen to hip hop, they checkin' Green Day 
My unexpectedness is like the '69 Mets 
My 69 wets on my Penthouse pets 
A mic, better snatch it 
Record, gotta scratch it 
A loop, better catch it 
The blunt, better ash it 
Who wanna see me erupt? 
Like I had beans, tacos, pizza and Chinese for lunch 
Watch me daydream about Tyra's vagina 
Take a VH to it, catch me in the all nighter 

Verse 3: 
I'm the illest one, I'll smoke L's for 50 years 
Catch emphysema, then sue Phillie Blunts 
Really stunts, no need for elaborate tactics 
Just lick your lips and presto!, it's my mattress 
Electrocute you in wet clothing articles 
Send your air particles to the Antarcticas 
With no bubble Nauticas, no fleeces 
More popular in Brooklyn than Pee Wee Reese is 
More infamous in L.I. than Colin Ferguson 
More hated Uptown that Mayor Rudy son 
I'm David Berkowitz, when I be spurtin' this 
Son of Sam on this here diagram 
Fuck immaculate conception, I was Anakin's dad 
Took the book to Amsterdam, now the Vatican's sad 
See my, boys are nuts ill ploys on cuts 
Your Mattels can't swell, you be Toys'R'Us


----------



## nvirgo79 (Sep 30, 2008)

if you want here some real talent listen to Aesop Rock on thr def jux label


----------



## skenny45202 (Sep 30, 2008)

Fade now that them niggas done hit the grave
I'm killing them off for the olds days
24 ways 
and a 24 sack of that purple Kush 
should make me sicker than sick 
and get Ripgut Cannibal if you wish
cause nigga 
it's EBK everyday all day to the day I die
I'm creepin through yo set with a mini mac 10
A-R one five


----------



## hyphyjoose (Oct 1, 2008)

krumbz - the sickness

"_...ayo, no one likes me cuz i stalk bitches and act violent,
so fucking rugged, my own reflection ducks when i walk by it
i'm spiteful, i'll do shit to you that you wouldn't believe
like chop down every tree on earth just to make it harder for you to breathe..._"

that's sick.


----------



## bigballin23 (Oct 1, 2008)

Unzip my pants and pullin out quick and let master p on ur face cuz im bout.


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 2, 2008)

skenny45202 said:


> Fade now that them niggas done hit the grave
> I'm killing them off for the olds days
> 24 ways
> and a 24 sack of that purple Kush
> ...


 
brotha lynch... sick


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

Dont jump , dont say nothing , you fuck around and i might get ragga muffin .... boom biddy bye bye lie down on the floor or your all gonna die !!! Boom biddy bye bye < Cypress Hill >


----------



## iblazethatkush (Oct 2, 2008)

When the sun go down my dick gets bigger
How many bitches want to fuck this nigger
-Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats Snoop


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 3, 2008)

My little thug's selling drugs and he's struggling
The game got him bugging, I tried to tell him slow down cousin
But he vexed and niggaz getting wet up in the projects
But wit no doubt, shorties out for his respect
But is his brain insane from the lye
From smoking that 118 ?chiny tye?
Why, a nigga just died last week
As he swore he was growing, he's a thug in the street
But it's like that, my crew pump cracks and we pack mac
His eyes is wild wit the rezzy monkey on his back
But I'm stressed and he need to be blessed
Wit a firepack, don't even go there cuz it ain't like that
Slow down baby, he said, what, you trying to play me
You must be crazy, pulled out the heat and almost blazed me
Then he was Swayze, the shot must of dazed me
Thug's selling drug, busting slugs, but he ain't crazy

big noyd


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 3, 2008)

Who's the richest nigga in the project, who got it live
Rocking Convertibles, frop tops and mad high
Peace to that whiz kid and playas on his team
Who's organize, all eyeballs is on CREAM
And yyour whole clique got nuthin but raw shit
Whip after whip, stay flashing your dick on tricks
Your whole crew's ravishing, team's untouchable
In the jungle, banging Nas, Mobb Deep and Wu
There's money out there, guns catch crumbs, those are your sons
Jums is in the mailboxes, bitches holding your guns
You know what's out there, thousands of gram, wrapped in siran
Sealed tight, keep the freshness, that's how we expand
Masked Avenger, drop your gun, son, now surrender
Get ninjaed on the island, plus the Bridge, boy remember

raekwon/ghostface


----------



## HookedOnChronic (Oct 3, 2008)

Yo I gotta get mines, no matter what the con-sequences
Count up my blessings, add up my weapons
Cock back the gat and let my nine serve purpose
Sling do my thing organize fiend servants
Tryin to make a mil is stress you know the deal
So we sling drills get your cap peeled, cuz everything is real
Cuz I wanna chill, laid up in a jacuzzi
Sippin bubbly, with my fingers on the uzi
Try to infiltrate my fort get caught
Dead up in new york, my brain is packed with criminal thoughts
Get your life lost never found again my friend
Mission completed, watch you drop in less than ten
On my road to the riches, hittin snitches off with mad stitches
Your last restin placell be a ditch kid
No one can stop me try your styles sloppy
Want to be me, youre just an imitation copy
My theme is all about making the green
Livin up in luxury, pushin phat whips and livin comfortably

havoc


----------



## GrowSpecialist (Oct 3, 2008)

Whats beef - Notorious B.I.G

Don't they know my nigga "Gutter" fuckin kidnap kids?
Fuck em in the ass, throw em over the bridge
That's how it is, my shit is laid out
Fuck that beef shit, that shit is played out


----------



## Tongbokes (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn nigga you cool at what you spittin
So why you holdin the blunt so long politickin
Huh, I ace them blunts with the technician
of electrician, I don't got a pot to piss in
But still spend my last on hyrdroglycerin
I keep it live no jive rollin Dutches
that's Masters like the Furious Five
I, keep your crew chinky eyed, for bitches actin dog
(Can you hit it from the back?) Why not, while we toke on this ... ( Redman ) song . Whateva Man


----------



## slimGOODIE (Oct 3, 2008)

YOU KNOW ITS FUNNY WHEN IT
RAINS AND POURS THEY GOT MONEY
FOR WARS BUT CANT FEED THE POOR......
-2pac........
(years before hurricane Katrina, and the Iraq WAR, wrap ur brain around that)


----------



## sk3tch3 (Oct 8, 2008)

"got shot five times still breathn, liven proof there is god if you need a reason" -tupac r.i.p.


----------



## IRONMAN4200 (Oct 8, 2008)

canary burgandy, i call it lemon red
yellow diamonds in my ear, call em lemon heads
leamon head, end up dead, ice like winterpeg
jem stones, flinstones, you could say im friends wit fred
-Cam'Ron, Killa Cam

i ramshack houses and cleans em out
and u talkin out ur ass like u dont need ur mouth

all u coward thugs im a monster
only nigga in the city wit a rocket launcher
-Cassidy, Blood Pressure


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 9, 2008)

"It's all about survival, but jealous rivals make it hard for us to do this, so now everybody gotta gun, but when we was younger are only weapons was our two fists!" MAC DRE AKA THIZZY MARLEY


----------



## northerncaligrown (Oct 9, 2008)

oops i fucked up my bad!


----------



## DKskater75 (Oct 9, 2008)

Who's the one to blame for this strain in my vocal chords?
Who can pen a hateful threat but can't hold a sword?
It's the same who complain about the global war,
But can't overthrow the local joker that they voted for.

They call the shots (but they're not in the line of fire).
I call the cops (but they're breakin the line of duty).
Lets call a stop to the abuse of authority.
The truth keeps callin' me, and I'ma live to tell the story.

So look for truth, quit seeking forgiveness.
You need to cut the noose, but you don't believe in scissors.
You support the troops by wearing yellow ribbons?
Just bring home my motherfuckin' brothers and sisters.

-Sage Francis


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Nov 30, 2008)

DKskater75 said:


> Who's the one to blame for this strain in my vocal chords?
> Who can pen a hateful threat but can't hold a sword?
> It's the same who complain about the global war,
> But can't overthrow the local joker that they voted for.
> ...


 
wow that is the truth nice lick


----------



## SmokeMedprop215 (Nov 30, 2008)

you have to lick it before you stick it , yove got to make it hot and wet before we kick it ..... ???


----------



## hyphyjoose (Dec 1, 2008)

"i roll wit spanish kids who scrap, crazy asians that mac
big black cats with straps and skinny white dudes with bats
jerzy's on the map, we got a spot on the top
and whether you like it or not we got this rap thing on lock
we're back in the box, this is for my cats on the block
who talk back to cops while they got crack stashed in their socks
come here talkin trash you get bashed with a mop
slashed wit an ox and sent back with your body packed in a box
it's all love and war and pussy galore
i put my best foot forward and prayed till i got my foot in the door
i'll never quit now, i'm too close to gettin rich now
bitches use to front but now they beggin me for the dick down
it's out of control it's like i went from poor to bold
to rich and old yet my flow never got to touch a soul
i wanted to go gold and that was my only goal
but now i'm stuck in this lonely hole and god only knows
it's not the money i want, nor the fame or the girls
there's more to this world than pretty women, diamonds and pearls
i'm in a swirl of madness, flashin back from all the acid
it's fucked up that the average cat's status is based on assets
put inside a bracket, labeled this and labeled that
when i slept on city benches where the fuck were the labels at?
it's all good, well it should be, i did all i could
i would've done more but there's not much more you can do in a small hood.."


----------



## edub420 (Dec 3, 2008)

i ride for my motha fucking niggas most likely im gonna die with my finger on tha trigger they tell me dont get high unless im trin to make a liven i tell them im a husler and i rob them into killing my eyes get so wide as it rise in tha skillet i let my bitch bag it and she tell im a killa i bullet proof tha ride now i feel like armadilos and fuck i spit on young money we the illest my flow is nasty like c y phillis self made g and dem bitches know tha biness reling on rappers in tha kitchen im a chemist and when i was five my favorite movie was tha grimlins ant got shit to do with this i just though that i would mention you looking for davine and dalive intervention and the birds dont fly without my pramision im probably in tha sky fling with tha fishes or maby in tha ocean swiming with tha pidgions see my world is different like dewayne wayne and if you want trouble bitches i want tha same thing.

sky is tha limit- lil wayne


----------



## sk3tch3 (Dec 3, 2008)

i emancipated, made it to a higher lever of intellegence/
fumes of knowledge, i use as inhalents/
elements of my very nature, create the hate/
i've learned to escape, my melon gets swole/
i can barely remember shit, but i keep on/
right after left down ths road, old sayings/
and praying, aren't the main thing/
famous or not, many thanks to hip hop/
never a judge or executioner/
just a friend and lover and im never abusing her/

-sketch the emcee


----------



## DroInTheWind (Dec 4, 2008)

ima boss baby tony sopranos i call shot over you phil leotardos


----------



## DWR (Dec 5, 2008)

could u please put a name after you made the quote.. would like to have some of those lyrics running on my stereo ^^


----------



## Broozer Bud (Dec 5, 2008)

in a sec i throw tha tech to your fuckin neck
everybody hit the deck biggie bout to get some reck,
quick to leve you in a coffin for slick talkin
you better act like CC and keep on walkin

when i hit ya i switched ya to da white meat
you swung a left you swung you fell to the concrete
YOUR FACE, MY FEET, THEY MEET, WE'RE STOMPING, 
IM RIPPIN MCs FROM TALHASEE TO COMPTON


Notorious B.I.G.
Ready To Die 
Ready to Die



Look that shit up


----------



## koncyse (Dec 7, 2008)

"i'm the best mayng, i deed it" eli porter

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKKxPtP6XjQ


----------



## Willie North (Dec 10, 2008)

New Project Pat - Keep It Hood

- You can take me out the projects but not the projects out the nigga


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 11, 2008)

These lyrics are so ridicuosly hardcore they make me laugh when ever I listen to the song. He's such a good rapper though that i dont care if its cheesey.

Gimme the Loot - Biggie Smalls

Big up, big up, it's a stick up, stick up 
and I'm shooting niggaz quick if you hiccup 
Don't let me fill my clip up in your back and head piece 
The opposite of peace sending Mom Duke a wreath 
*You're talking to the robbery expert 
Stepping to your wake with your blood on my shirt* 
Don't be a jerk and get smoked over being resistant 
cause when I lick shots the shits is persistent 
Huh, goodness gracious the papers
Where the cash at? Where the stash at?
Nigga, pass that before you get your grave dug
from the main thug, .357 slug
And my nigga Biggie got an itchy one grip 
One in the chamber, 32 in the clip 
Motherfuckers better strip, yeah nigga peel 
before you find out how blue steel feel 
from the Beretta, putting all the holes in your sweater 
The money getter motherfuckers don't have better 
Rolex watches and colourful Swatches 
I'm digging in pockets, motherfuckers can't stop it 
Man, niggaz come through I'm taking high school rings too 
Bitches get *strangled* for they earrings and bangles
and when I rock her and drop her I'm taking her door knockers 
And if she's resistant "baka! baka! baka!"
So go get your man bitch he can get robbed too 
Tell him Biggie took it, what the fuck he gonna do?
I hope apologetic or I'm a have to set it
and if I set it the cocksucker won't forget it


----------



## Forsaken5678 (Dec 11, 2008)

This is a bad ass song too

Life's a Bitch -Nas

Verse One: AZ the Visualiza]
Visualizin the realism of life and actuality
Fuck who's the baddest a person's status depends on salary
And my mentality is, money orientated
I'm destined to live the dream for all my peeps who never made it
cause yeah, we were beginners in the hood as five percenters
But somethin must of got in us cause all of us turned to sinners
Now some, restin in peace and some are sittin in San Quentin
Others such as myself are tryin to carry on tradition
Keepin the schwepervesence street ghetto essence inside us
Cause it provides us with the proper insight to guide us
Even though, we know somehow we all gotta go
but as long as we leavin thievin we'll be leavin with some kind of dough
so, and to that day we expire and turn to vapors
me and my capers-ll be somewhere stackin plenty papers
Keepin it real, packin steel, gettin high
Cause life's a bitch and then you die

[Chorus: AZ the Visualiza]
Life's a bitch and then you die; that's why we get high
Cause you never know when you're gonna go
Life's a bitch and then you die; that's why we puff lye
Cause you never know when you're gonna go
Life's a bitch and then you die; that's why we get high
Cause you never know when you're gonna go
Life's a bitch and then you die; that's why we puff lye 
--> chorus #1 echoes at the end

Cause you never know when you're gonna go
Life's a bitch and then you die
--> chorus #2 includes these lines, echoes at the end

[Verse Two: Nas]
I woke up early on my born day, I'm twenty years of blessing
The essence of adolescent leaves my body now I'm fresh in
My physical frame is celebrated cause I made it
One quarter through life some God-ly like thing created
Got rhymes 365 days annual plus some
Load up the mic and bust one, cuss while I puffs from
my skull cause it's pain in my brain vein money maintain
Don't go against the grain simple and plain
When I was young at this I used to do my thing hard
Robbin foreigners take they wallets they jewels and rip they green cards
Dipped to the projects flashin my quick cash
and got my first piece of ass smokin blunts with hash
Now it's all about cash in abundance, niggaz I used to run with
is rich or doin years in the hundreds
I switched my motto -- instead of sayin fuck tomorrow
That buck that bought a bottle could've struck the lotto
Once I stood on the block, loose cracks produce stacks
I cooked up and cut small pieces to get my loot back
Time is Illmatic keep static like wool fabric
Pack a four-matic that crack your whole cabbage


----------



## strawberrycough15d (Dec 11, 2008)

if i dont do nothin ima stunt my ass off
money sittin in the pocket bout to get a pass off
and i smoke that shit that smell like when u take ur cast off
and i got them beach bitches like david hasslhoff
baby im a acrobat
sweety im a stunt devel
u cant get on my level cause i am so unlevel.

the one and only WEEZY


----------



## jondoegrow (Dec 11, 2008)

strawberrycough15d said:


> if i dont do nothin ima stunt my ass off
> money sittin in the pocket bout to get a pass off
> and i smoke that shit that smell like when u take ur cast off
> and i got them beach bitches like david hasslhoff
> ...



Yes Im the best and no i aint positive im definate
I know the game like im reffin it
This is Tha Carter, Tha Carter 3 the new testament
And Im the God and this is what i bless 'em wit

the best rapper alive 
weezy f baby


----------



## RooRified (Dec 11, 2008)

man, just go listen to canibus he has so many fucking lines that hit me hard..

"if you one of those niggas that can only trust what he can touch, when you see me give me a pound a shut the fuck up" -Canibus..


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

_[Verse 1: Krayzie Bone]

Don't be fuckin' with my money, nigga no,
See when Krayzie pull the pump, then I kill 'em all.
Pump slugs, when blood hit the wall, watch 'em fall,
Now dog who ya gonna call?
Puttin' niggas in the coffin where they probably better off
And Leatherface is not a punk bitch so a nigga just can't fuck me,
Nigga better have me cash,
Or I kill his whole family when the twelve gauge pump blast,
now test me,
Never ever let a nigga ride when he think he fin to slide,
Pump him in the spine, get him for the money,
Nigga tried to play me and dash,
And that's why me thugs should put slugs in that ass, then tell he
And me never want to see no,
Oh jealous muthafucka tried to keep a nigga ends low,
If he scared to smoke a primo,
Gotta go with the fiends and in the click is a no no.
Gotta make that money man,
Gimme all my change, it's a murder thang, now
Even in the dummy game, 
niggas comin' up slain for collectin' they claim
Now, Leatherface, me pick up me gauge, 
leather mask and nigga, me blast,
So ya better respect us, when you see the bill collector,
Rippin' killin' niggas for that mad money thang
_


----------



## TogTokes (Jun 10, 2012)

I can't stop finger banging the butt hole of life, because those butt holes give nothing but stife.


Me.


----------



## keefbox420 (Jun 10, 2012)

hardest verse[video=youtube_share;1erymnJ2ltE]http://youtu.be/1erymnJ2ltE[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 10, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## JointRoller205 (Jun 10, 2012)

Why cant everyone jus smoke like me, just get up out my face and let me roll my weed, where aint nobody and my business don't nobody gotta know, lets all learn how to roll, n blow it by the Oooooo, im here but my minds gone, 400 a zip nigga that's wats im on, and im gonna reup as soon as the fires gone, smoking Iranian Autoflower from another time zone (time zone), as the smoke begins to pile on, wettin rags and puttin bags over the fire alarm, you niggas styrofoam lightweights im on my 13 oh zee, quiet baked, you prolly go to sleep, your throat might ache, you off that good needa nice brake, see I roll Jays up all day and you wont have to put a 8th in they sayin its amazing


----------



## SeaBeeDee (Jun 10, 2012)

They say to let it go, I push it harder on the pedal 
I should settle but instead I try to barter with the devil 
when there's nothing I can offer; blame it on the author 
of the story of my life, I never played into the part 
that I was given. It's written as a tragedy, but half of me 
Just views it as a comedy, I'm laughing though it's sad to watch it happen 
So I guess that it's both 
I think you're tryna teach me something but the lesson is slow 
I'll never know until it's over with, hoping that I notice it 
at times I see the sign, but never read it, as I grow a little older 
it's slow getting harder as I'm closing what I opened 
and this road is getting lonelier with no one I can mold it with 
so I sit, picturing you sitting too 
Listening, apologizing for the shit you didn't do 
it's vivid too, it's like you're really talking to me 
but with this water getting deeper it gets hard to believe 

You let me drown, I need to breathe 
I'm sinking deeper 
You let me drown, I can't breathe 
You stay far away 
and let me drown, I need to breathe 
(as I travel down this road, and I see that I'm alone) 
You see me falling 
and let me drown, I can't..I can't breathe 
You said you'd save me 
You let me drown 

No matter what I write, you're somewhere in the lyrics 
I question what I'm hearing as I listen, everyone is interfering 
But I'm standing in the mirror, talking to myself again 
Remembering irrelevant remarks and every element 
in talked I had with everyone else 
They said that I should have some faith in you, but where were you whenever I fell? 
Everything felt like it was toppling on top of what I tried to build 
My mind was filled with every "how could you?" and "why?" but still 
I was feeling like maybe it was me 
I wasn't patient, but I see that I was wasting what had seemed 
to be the faith that I was placing where it should've been 
I should've had it in myself, but either way it's like I couldn't win 
'cause now I'm blaming me for where my life has gone 
Telling me that life goes on, you said I'd see the light of dawn 
But this night is longer than you said it'd be 
That when I need you you'd be next to me, so why are you letting me 

You let me drown, I need to breathe 
I'm sinking deeper 
You let me drown, I can't breathe 
You stay far away 
and let me drown, I need to breathe 
(as I travel down this road, and I see that I'm alone) 
You see me falling 
and let me drown, I can't..I can't breathe 
You said you'd save me 
You let me drown 

I remember every night, I'd tell you things I never told to no one else 
Looking back, you never really listened, but I showed myself 
to you. I guess that I was talking to myself 
It's my fault, I really thought that you would help 
But in my heart, I guess I felt it, the entire time I knew 
the missing piece in me I tried to find in you 
Ignoring signs, I was fine being blind to proof 
and to find any peace of mind I would lie and deny the truth 
That was staring in my eyes, it's hard to believe 
But even harder when I don't when every part of me needs 
Someone to turn to - something to believe in 
Someone to save me when I'm jumping in the deep end 
But you let me drown, watching as I try to swim 
But still never diving in to save me, and no matter how much I pretend 
Despite it that you really care, the truth is finally clear 
if you're there, you really don't, so it's my final prayer 
Amen.

[video=youtube;e9XjICjRM_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9XjICjRM_I&amp;sns=em[/video]


----------



## RawBudzski (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0


We're no strangers to love
You know the rules and so do I
A full commitment's what I'm thinking of
You wouldn't get this from any other guy
I just wanna tell you how I'm feeling
Gotta make you understand

Never gonna give you up
Never gonna let you down
Never gonna run around and desert you
Never gonna make you cry
Never gonna say goodbye
Never gonna tell a lie and hurt you


----------



## lightitsmokeit420 (Jun 15, 2012)

love is evil spell it backwards ill show you


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;PBlMrGgpwXE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PBlMrGgpwXE&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## FresnoFarmer (Jun 17, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;UqiKmhOv8pQ]http://youtu.be/UqiKmhOv8pQ[/video]


----------



## kelly4 (Jun 19, 2012)

If there was a problem
Yo, I'll solve it
Check out the hook while my DJ revolves it


LOL!


----------



## biglungs (Jun 19, 2012)

...im wearin giants gear at dodger stadium yellin fuck la im sick in the cranium...


----------



## BA142 (Jun 19, 2012)

Canibus wins this hands down lol....when it comes to sheer wordplay and crazy metaphors there is no other


[video=youtube;U9kT3zGDd3k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U9kT3zGDd3k[/video]


----------



## BA142 (Jun 19, 2012)

Canibus verse from 'Beasts from the East'

Shit goes hard 

fuck y'all you don't impress me and no one can test me
an emcee so ill, I got AIDS scared to catch me
all that shit you poppin' will stop, when I put you in a headlock,
and apply pressure until I crush your muthafuckin noggin
I grab mics and push niggas to the left
so fast their hearts end up on the right side of their chests​
[video=youtube;A8766Wavlg4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8766Wavlg4[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;b2CfZwEZ27w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2CfZwEZ27w[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;AB0hRb_C9AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AB0hRb_C9AI[/video]


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Jun 22, 2012)

[video=youtube;-SeC-0kRCpY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SeC-0kRCpY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## srh88 (Jun 26, 2012)

whoever said dance with the devil... yep thats the one 
[video=youtube;qggxTtnKTMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qggxTtnKTMo[/video]
if you never heard this song... listen to it, if you dont even like rap tough it out and listen to it, this song is real... this is my favorite rapper... along with atmosphere. i dont listen to lil wayne or any of them, this rap just like speaks.. scary shit


----------



## nastynate420 (Jun 26, 2012)

Canibus's rhymes in " Beast of The East" are off the chain!!


----------

